# Can I get a moderators help please?



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would like to change my username to BlackDragonfli if at all possible?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You are required to upgrade to our Gold/Platinum membership for this privilege. Here's a link to the details 
page.php?p=subscriptions


----------

